# How to Raise Fantails for Show?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I raise American Fantails but would like to know if they can be shown? I have no pedigree for them - the original pair was purchased at a pet store with no bands. Could these birds be raised for show or should I get a banded pair?

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

You could breed them if they are good show quality and then band their babies and show them.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Do the babies have to banded if I ever want to show them?

Daniel


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Well first to show a young bird It must have a seamless band. That is the only proof its a hatch from that year. Yearling bird the same. Old bird needs at least a split band for the entry number and birds are recorded by band numbers at most shows. Bands are very cheap I think npa bands for the fans, are 25 cents each now. And they have gone to the plastic instead of alluminnum band now do to band company going out of bussieness. racers have been banded with this seamlees band for awhile now. Second You will be able to keep better records on a banded bird .As to young raised ,what way you paird it up and so on. Now a pet store fantail may not be of good show quality. But Getting started in the fantail is what counts. It will bring you endless enjoyment. In the raiseing breeding and showing . Stick with it and learn more and build from there. What state are you in. And there are several fantail clubs you can join to learn and show with. Central fantail club is an old and very good club to join.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by re lee:
> *Well first to show a young bird It must have a seamless band. That is the only proof its a hatch from that year. Yearling bird the same. Old bird needs at least a split band for the entry number and birds are recorded by band numbers at most shows. Bands are very cheap I think npa bands for the fans, are 25 cents each now. And they have gone to the plastic instead of alluminnum band now do to band company going out of bussieness. racers have been banded with this seamlees band for awhile now. Second You will be able to keep better records on a banded bird .As to young raised ,what way you paird it up and so on. Now a pet store fantail may not be of good show quality. But Getting started in the fantail is what counts. It will bring you endless enjoyment. In the raiseing breeding and showing . Stick with it and learn more and build from there. What state are you in. And there are several fantail clubs you can join to learn and show with. Central fantail club is an old and very good club to join. *


I'm on the west coast. I already belong to NPA and got some bands but they are from two years ago. Any leads on west coast clubs would be appreciated.

Getting the bands on the babies is a bit of an ordeal for me in the first week because they are so tiny and fragile. So I haven't banded any of them. I'd rather try the split bands if that is acceptable.

I have seven Fantails, all bred from the original pair. Their offspring are a little smaller than the parents, but some of them have that familiar Fantail strut and cock their heads back like the show birds.

Daniel


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

West coast which state. And I will see what i can find In the way of a club . If its california . They have the pagent of pigeons show. and the western fantail club. Several fantail breeders out there. A nd it would still be good if you band the birds. Fans you can band at about five days old. If you are breeding from the young you raised. I would put them back on the parents. As brother sister matings will get to close related fast.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by re lee:
> *West coast which state. And I will see what i can find In the way of a club . If its california . They have the pagent of pigeons show. and the western fantail club. Several fantail breeders out there. A nd it would still be good if you band the birds. Fans you can band at about five days old. If you are breeding from the young you raised. I would put them back on the parents. As brother sister matings will get to close related fast. *


I live in Northern California (San Francisco).

Thanks for the line breeding tip,

Daniel


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I breed fantails in Central California, the only problem with shows this year is that every poultry/pigeon show has been cancelled due to the Exotic Newcastles Disease quarantine. Birds are not even supposed to cross county lines. I am really disappointed because I have some great fantails this year and I was looking forward to my first show season. 
NPA has switched to plastic seamless bands this year. Rmember to band your bird between 5 and 10 days of age. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by natrlhorse:
> *I breed fantails in Central California, the only problem with shows this year is that every poultry/pigeon show has been cancelled due to the Exotic Newcastles Disease quarantine. Birds are not even supposed to cross county lines. I am really disappointed because I have some great fantails this year and I was looking forward to my first show season.
> NPA has switched to plastic seamless bands this year. Rmember to band your bird between 5 and 10 days of age.
> 
> *



Do I need to use this year's bands or does that matter?

Daniel


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Yes this year's bands, that way the club and show people can tell that it's from this hatch.
Nick


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by Pigeons R loved:
> *Yes this year's bands, that way the club and show people can tell that it's from this hatch.
> Nick*


I've never done this before - how many birds do you need for a show entry?

Daniel


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Nope, It dosen't matter, you can enter one or a hundred







Well I don't think there's a litmit. IS there guys?
Nick Tull


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Like nick said you can enter as many as you want. When a colr class is to small it may be combined into a different class to make it competitive. You enter birds in the respective color class. and age sex and color makes each class .Such as young hen, young cock, yearling hen yearling cock , old hen old cock. Then the breed and color. A miss marked bird would go into the aoc or pied class.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by re lee:
> *Like nick said you can enter as many as you want. When a colr class is to small it may be combined into a different class to make it competitive. You enter birds in the respective color class. and age sex and color makes each class .Such as young hen, young cock, yearling hen yearling cock , old hen old cock. Then the breed and color. A miss marked bird would go into the aoc or pied class. *



This still begs the question of when/what year the birds must be banded. I have several unbanded Fantails. Can I enter an old hen that has never been previously banded?

Daniel


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I think some shows require seamless bands, while other shows you may be able to put a different band on your birds. The bands are there for identification and to verify the age of the bird. I'm pretty sure that young birds have to have a band showing that they were hatched that year. Once you get into old birds, the date on the band is not as critical. For little club shows it probably wouldn't be a big deal to have slip on bands, ask your local club members. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A band split or not is basicly amust for show. You may just consider to use the non banded birds for stock birds .And put some kind of band on them so you can refure that in breeding information down the road . A band is cheap and that number will help in many waysfor you . Showing breeding record keeping.


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Abbott75, 
It's great to see another Junior out there so young with the pigeons!! Where are you located? I may be able to help you out in your fantails if you need some help.
Nick


----------

